# Oily Skin makes my foundation/blush orange/darker!



## astronaut (Mar 31, 2007)

I hate my oily skin a lot sometimes. I put on my foundation on in the morning and it matches perfect and a pink blush. Then when the oil seeps through it changed the colour of my foundation to a more darker and orange shade and changes the once bright pink into a nasty brownish pink. Uhh anyone else have this problem? I swear I've tried everything under the sun to try to control the oil from cleansers to mattifiers I've just given up. It never bothered me since I just accepted the shinyness but now I realized it's changing the colour of my makeup and it makes me look cheap!


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 1, 2007)

In my experience, fighting the oiliness of my skin (I'm a greasy Mexican woman) just makes the skin oilier.  I haven't used oil control stuff in years.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 1, 2007)

... Okay, so I just did a tiny bit of research and it seems that the extra oil causes the pigments to oxidize.... GREAT


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 2, 2007)

Hmm, maybe you should try using an extra pale foundation and a paler pink blush? That sounds really annoying...dont forget powder!


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 3, 2007)

I wouldn't use paler stuff... are you using any sort of primer?


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pixichik77* 

 
_I wouldn't use paler stuff... are you using any sort of primer?_

 
Yes, but the paler foundation would oxidize into her actual skintone.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 3, 2007)

I've tried using the smashbox primer, didn't help as far as the oil goes. As long as I excrete oil, my foundation will change ;\ When I apply my foundation in the morning, it's perfect, but then a couple hours later the oil will start to come through then it oxidizes into a different colour, so if I use a pale foundation, it will remain pale for the first hours...


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 3, 2007)

Have you tried MAC's Oil Control Lotion? I've been using it recently, and noticed that it really works! My skin doesn't get as oily.


----------



## Artemis (Apr 3, 2007)

I have the same problem with my studio tech. It starts out all nice and then I turn into a umpaloompa. I mix it with this revlon foundation to make it light but then the revlon fades and leaves me with a less but still orangey complexion but still..I don't like it. I am thinking of trying a paler foundations and blending it into my face and hopely it won't turn orange.


----------



## Taj (Apr 3, 2007)

My foundation used to go yellow in a bus-ride's time, but not anymore  =)
The secret is moisturize and powder ! ! ! Moisturize your face enough. Put on your foundation when you can still feel the moist.  You may also mix some moisturizer into your foundation to make it stay on put longer.  Lastly but very importantly, POWDER your face sufficiently.  Its ready to go ONLY WHEN you don't feel the stickiness.  Partial re-application to areas where oil secretion is severe.  If you are not lazy, powder again midday.  One drawback is powder intensifies all lines !


----------



## MACaholic76 (Apr 3, 2007)

What type of foundations are you using?
I've had great luck using MAC's Oil Control Lotion w/SFF. That stuff stays put and doesnt turn. I set with an itsy bitsy dusting of loose powder since my skin is dehydrated on top but oily under.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Yes, but the paler foundation would oxidize into her actual skintone._

 
 Yes, in theory.  But then she needs to stay at home sweating to the oldies until she oxidizes to her liking, or walk around for a few hours looking undead. And what if the paler foundation doesn't get dark enough? or too dark?  Vicious cycle... No one should wear foundation intentionally the wrong shade. 
I repeat what I said before.  The more you fight oil, the worse it gets.  Someone further up says it too; MOISTURIZE, properly. (astro, I'm not saying you are not moisturizing, I just stress to be sure you do it enough)  I don't like Oil control stuff (congrats to those it works for, it always made me oilier in the long run) but I do like promers.  Smashbox doesn't make the only one, keep looking.  I like Philosophy's skin protectant...  Oxidizing used to be a HUGE problem for me.  One thing that really helped for me was to severly lessen up on the amount of powder I wear.


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 4, 2007)

i've got seriously oily skin as well and the only thing that really makes a difference is skincare - washing, toning, moisturizing...i also use Philosophy's The Present Clear Powder which seems to help quite a bit with keeping the oil at bay. i put it on 15-20min after my moisturizer/sunscreen and 10 minutes before my foundation.

my foundation/blush tends to change color too, but usually it just makes it look more natural so i don't mind.


----------



## SnowWhiteQueen (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, I have really oily skin too.  The only thing that has ever worked for me personally is carrying around MAC's blot powder in my purse at all times.  I'm a pale NW15 as it is, but I feel that my foundation gets darker throughout the day too.  In which case I use some powder and try to fix it.  I find that it does a great job in getting rid of oilyness and also makking my skin look back to normal!   

I also use clinique's 3 step for skin type number 3.  I know that it is certainly not for everybody though so I would check and see if they had some samples floating around at the cosmetics counter before you'd buy. So far that has helped me.  But everyone's skin is different!  I wish you luck on your quest, i can sympathize with your woes!


----------



## martygreene (Apr 4, 2007)

What skincare are you using? What foundation and primer? this information will help determine what to suggest.


----------



## chocula (Apr 4, 2007)

I have the same problem, but I started using Sephora's Professional Perfection Makeup Base and it helped a ton and didn't make my oily face worse.  It comes out of the tube pearly pink, but it doesn't appear that way on the skin.  Plus, it's only 12 bucks.


----------



## dustycat (Apr 5, 2007)

It's finding the right combination of skincare, primer (maybe), foundation, & powder. It's not easy to find the combination that works for you & what works for someone else may, or may not, work for you. You have to try one step at a time. Cleanser (I use Mac Cleanse Off Oil to get off the makeup, Cremewash to cleanse my face), toner (Lancome Clarte or CL #2. My face likes some alcohol.), moisturizer (CL Dramatically Different Moisturizing Gel or Cosmedicine Medi Matte Oil Control Lotion), primer (Shiseido Matifying Veil SPF17), foundation (Mac liquid foundation works best for me. Select Tint, Select SPF, Studio Fix Fluid), powder (Mac Blot is the only thing for me) & Clean & Clear Blot Sheets (or toilet seat covers). I have tried a lot of combinations & every now & then I have to change something, but these work for me & don't break me out. You just need to experiment. Not easy, I know.


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have super oily skin too. I found that Kiehl's blue astringent took all the oil away for a few hours. I prep my skin with it and then apply Studio Fix with a big brush. I think this would help..


----------



## astronaut (Apr 6, 2007)

Let's see for my skincare, I use biore astrigent, then I use Lancome mattifying moisturizer, (used to use smashbox primer here but it didn't do much so I stopped after it ran out), and Everyday Minerals.

It might be the mineral foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, the only time I have oily skin is when I use makeup. If I don't have makeup on, my skin doesn't get oily at all and it's pretty normal...


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 6, 2007)

I have oily skin and it has oxidized some foundations, like Clinique's and Mac's Studio Tech.

However, Makeup Forever's Mat Velvet has never oxidized on me.

A good primer for oily skin?

Makeup Forever's "All Mat".

If you have oily skin, I'd stay away from MAC's mineral powder and foundation, you're gonna look like you've rubbed your face in cooking oil in less than an hour.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Let's see for my skincare, I use biore astrigent, then I use Lancome mattifying moisturizer, (used to use smashbox primer here but it didn't do much so I stopped after it ran out), and Everyday Minerals.

It might be the mineral foundation? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, the only time I have oily skin is when I use makeup. If I don't have makeup on, my skin doesn't get oily at all and it's pretty normal..._

 
When you don't wear makeup, do you still you the mattifying moisturizer? The reason I'm asking is that quite often people who have issues with oiliness during the day are actually causing the excess oil via their skincare. If you use too many oil-reducing/mattifying agents, it dries you skin out. Your body then thinks it's a lot drier than it is outside, and makes more oil to protect and hydrate your skin.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_When you don't wear makeup, do you still you the mattifying moisturizer? The reason I'm asking is that quite often people who have issues with oiliness during the day are actually causing the excess oil via their skincare. If you use too many oil-reducing/mattifying agents, it dries you skin out. Your body then thinks it's a lot drier than it is outside, and makes more oil to protect and hydrate your skin._

 
I don't use the mattifing moisturizer when I don't wear makeup. Hmm... maybe I should try just wearing the moisturizer to see if my skin gets oily with that alone.


----------



## martygreene (Apr 7, 2007)

Worth a shot. You might be overdoing it with the mattifying agents, and in doing so causing your skin to overproduce oil.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 7, 2007)

Okay, so I tried using just the mattifing moisturizer for a couple hours yesterday and it seems like no difference from when I have no makeup on from what I see... So I guess it's the Everyday minerals foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not allowing my skin to breath?


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 7, 2007)

Have u tried MAC Blot hon?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Okay, so I tried using just the mattifing moisturizer for a couple hours yesterday and it seems like no difference from when I have no makeup on from what I see... So I guess it's the Everyday minerals foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not allowing my skin to breath?_

 
Could be a possibility. mineral makeups can be drying as well, so it could be the combo of that and the previous skincare steps. Perhaps try an oil-free foundation, but not one designed with strong oil-absorbants in it (so, I wouldn't jump into MUFE mat velvet+ just yet), and see how that fares? Perhaps something like Laura Mercier would be good to try.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Okay, so I tried using just the mattifing moisturizer for a couple hours yesterday and it seems like no difference from when I have no makeup on from what I see... So I guess it's the Everyday minerals foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not allowing my skin to breath?_

 
You need to give it few days.  You skin is used to overcompensating for the dryness of the mattyifiers.  I repeat what I have said and what has been said by others; the less you fight your oily skin the better it will behave.  Non foaming cleansers and fantastic moisturizers have been my saviours.

Also, something to think about.  I am still oily, and every once in a while I regress and think I look like an oil slick, and like an addict I want to reach for the powder.  invariably, that is when I get the most compliments on my skin.  i wouldn't take a picture in that state (hello, shine) but I resist the urge for powder.  Make sure you aren't expecting MATTE all day long...


----------



## Kiseki (Apr 8, 2007)

Oily skin = Matte All Day doesn't happen, at least not to me.

Since I'm using Chanel's matifying moisturizer, I don't use other matifying makeup on me (everything's oil free, but not matifying) so I won't start over producing oil.


----------



## pixichik77 (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kiseki* 

 
_Oily skin = Matte All Day doesn't happen, at least not to me._

 
Exactly.  Yet, I see customers all the time who are oily and expect matte all day.


----------

